
The Android IM app that brought T-Mobile's network to its knees - blasdel
http://www.fiercewireless.com/story/android-im-app-brought-t-mobiles-network-its-knees/2010-10-14
======
kogir
Sounds like they currently run their network in "trusted" mode. They need to
start treating all clients as potentially rogue and malicious.

The internet at large suffered similarly when it grew to general use and is
now better for it on many levels.

~~~
jrockway
And the areas that refused to change are the most flaky parts of the
infrastructure. No authentication of the "From" field in email? Well look at
all that spam. No 3-way handshake for DNS? Well look at all that DNS cache
poisoning.

The problem is that once the insecure infrastructure is "good enough", nobody
adopts the improvements. See also: NAT vs. IPv6.

------
RK
_Perhaps most interestingly, T-Mobile wrote that its network has come under
significant strain from Apple's iPhone. ... USA Today in 2009 reported--citing
unnamed sources--that T-Mobile had 300,000 unlocked iPhones running on its
network._

------
jrockway
_A T-Mobile spokesperson was not immediately able to provide details on the
incident, including when and where it happened and what application, developer
and vendors were involved._

That sure adds to the credibility. I totally believe that this happened now!

------
tomjen3
Seems like T-Mobile should upgrade their network.

------
bsiemon
Catching criminals is too difficult with civil liberties.

